# How many people work in or along side the firearm industry?



## mustnggt619 (Feb 12, 2009)

Do you work in the firearm industry or rely on a firearm to do your daily job?


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Nope. Wanted to be a State or Federal Fish & Game Officer when I was younger but due to being color blind was told I could not. That is one of the jobs I would have loved to have had.


----------



## mustnggt619 (Feb 12, 2009)

I also looked into that and HP but I dont have the college they require. It would be a damn good job and very enjoyable most of the time.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I am a retired police officer, and part of my job was as a firearms instructor. My current job in security management can require me to carry a gun, but very rarely.


----------

